# My baby girl



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

This is my horse River, she was rescued from a meat auction by J&amp;M acres in 2009, i adopted her in september 2010. When i first got here she was a spoiled brat, and had absolutely no manners, now she is an outstanding respectful horse and i love her with everything i have.







River and I






Cuddling with River on the fence (she lays her head on my lap while i watch other people ride)


----------



## myzticalboi (May 8, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## GreenOasis (May 8, 2011)

Aww...she's gorgeous! (And the horse is too, btw!)  I miss my little Hackney pony. She was only 14.5 hands, green broke &amp; I had to ride her bareback, but I loved her so! :wub:


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2011)

Nice horse. Grew up with them but never really trusted a horse. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 8, 2011)

Nice pix, nice horse, nice owner. Does the chicken have a name, too?


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 8, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Nice pix, nice horse, nice owner. Does the chicken have a name, too?


haha, not that i know of. they have hundreds of chickens


----------

